# Bought a bunch of bottles- Help!



## mgardziella (Aug 10, 2009)

I went to an auction Sunday that advertised "Tons of Bottles."  I was hoping to find some local sodas, but there were hardly any sodas.  There were however tons of other bottles and jars going for what I thought were very good prices.  Since these bottles are out of my area of knowledge I'd appreciate any help on value.  I ended up spending about $28 for all these.
 Clear slug plate Detroit Ginger Brew Works
 Amber blob Bosch Brewing Co. Lake Linden MI
 Amber blob The Ekhardt & Becker Brewing Co. Detroit
 Amber crown top Richter Brewing Co Escanaba MI
 2 Dr. Kilmer's Swamp Root Kidney, Liver and Bladder Cure
 Copper City Bottling Works Laurium MI
 Brant's Pulmonary Balsam - JW Brant Co Albion, MI
 Dewitt's Kidney and Bladder pills
 Armour Laboratories Dessicated Thymus
 Carter's Ink
 Doanld Kennedy's ointment - Roxbury, Mass
 Trade Mark Lightning Putnam Jar
 "Midget?" Mason's Patent npv 30th 1858 jar with a #1 on the bottom
 A&W mug
 Any help on individual prices would be very helpful.  I don't know much about these so please educate me.  I hope to sell most of them so I can buy some local sodas.  Thanks.


----------



## mgardziella (Aug 10, 2009)

I haven't really cleaned any of the bottles, just gave them a quick rinse.  Here are the two jars.  I think the midget looks pretty cool.  I couldn't find info about mine, just the ones with the sloped shoulders


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 10, 2009)

You don't want to hear this, but the Mason 1858 is not a midget, it's a regular pint size.. the smaller lid size makes a midget what it is.. otherwise I think you did pretty well, it's an interesting lot!


----------



## mgardziella (Aug 10, 2009)

Thanks Cyber, I'm still learning this stuff.  Any value to it at all?  And how much would an actual midget jar bring?


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 10, 2009)

I don't have access to prices, so if you'll entertain a guess.. a minty midget with a lid is around $50.. the reg. pint, minty with lid, maybe 5-10..?Is yours a ground-top? that helps..


----------



## GuntherHess (Aug 10, 2009)

Can you show a better photo of the two medicines on the right front.


----------



## GuntherHess (Aug 11, 2009)

> The Dr. Kilmers cure is the earlier version of Dr. Kilmers remedy,(common).Any cure or healer bottle came out before the Food and Drug Act,but I dont know the date.


 
 The F&D Act was passed in 1906. It was just one part of the crackdown on quack medicines. Some medicines were pre-emptive and changed before that data some continued until forced to change.

 Here is an interesting comparison between American and English versions of the Kilmer medicines.
 You can see from the differences how Medicine labeling was changing in the USA.
 http://books.google.com/books?id=9gREAAAAIAAJ&pg=PA675&lpg=PA675&dq=%22Dr+kilmer%22+cure+1906&source=bl&ots=6VbvolQdt0&sig=QHKdcI7l7UGhDuc5P88OXkD2cT0&hl=en&ei=VsWBSo6wOYfYNsmwgKAL&sa=X&oi=book_result&ct=result&resnum=10#v=onepage&q=%22Dr%20kilmer%22%20cure%201906&f=false


----------



## bottlenutboy (Aug 11, 2009)

the pint mason's pat. jar i would say around $5-$10 and the aqua lightning jar somewhere around $10 -$15


----------



## jays emporium (Aug 13, 2009)

Nobody has said anything about the beers and the soda bottle and that's where the money is.  I don't know anything about Mich bottles but there must be some local interest, especially in the smaller towns.  I would think the beers would bring at least $10. each and maybe more, the soda looks pretty clean so it might be more than $10. unless it is common.


----------

